# Sprtcmd.exe - Entry Point Not Found error



## cleowinn (Feb 11, 2008)

I keep getting the following popup:
Sprtcmd.exe - Entry Point Not Found: the procedure entry point DOOPENPIPESTREAM could not be located in the dynamic link library ScrRun.dll

Can anyone tell me how to stop this popup error? It keeps happening over and over...


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello & welcome to TSF , 

do you have a Windows Xp cd, not the restore cd's that come with some systems, the cd will have the Windows logo & 3D hollowgram/image on it 

if you do not maybe you can barrow one from a friend/family member/co-worker as long as it is the same version that is on your system 

if you have (Windows XP Home Ed. sp2 ) then the cd will have to be that / if you have a cd with (Windows XP Home Ed. )you will have to sliptream (SP2 ) onto a disk that you create 

this also applies to (Windows XP Professsional ) 

http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/winxp-sp2-bootcd.html

now if you do have the Windows XP cd with sp2 please follow these steps 

--------------------------------------------

performing a (sfc) system file checker 

It is a scan that checks the core files & dlls of the (os) operating system and replaces them if they are corrupt or missing with the correct original version 

start 

#1 then select (run) , then press enter 
a window will open 
#2 type in ( cmd ) then press enter 
another window will open
#3 type in ( sfc )then press enter 
another window will open 
#4 type in (sfc /scannow ) then press enter ( notice the space between the (sfc & /)

now a scan will start , have your (Windows XP software disk ready ) your pc may ask for this disc when it starts or during the scan( so you must sit with the pc while this scan functions ) , if it does then incert the cd into one of your cd/rom/player's , your pc will then reconnize it and continue , you will then have to minimize the splash screen for the cd to see the scan , when the scan is finished you will need to close the cd and all open windows , then remove the cd 

you will then need to do a ( Disk Cleanup ) , then empty the caches & temp files thru the (Internet Options) , then do a defrag 

restart your pc 

then do a defrag again after the reboot 

then get back to us


----------



## cleowinn (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I will get back with you after I complete your instructions. I will have to search thru some boxes to get my disk, I recently moved and all software is backed away...


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 


we will be here but good luck with the search , been there and drove me crazy (LOL)


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again , 

also here is a little info about your issue 

follow this link 

http://www.what-is-exe.com/filenames/sprtcmd-exe.html


----------



## cleowinn (Feb 11, 2008)

That makes sense... "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P" is where the file is located. This all started after I did the Dell Support update. Does that help any in fixing the problem?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again , 

go back to dell and see if they have a patch for this 

if you send me info on your pc 

model

id number /tag number 

ect..., 

i can also check


----------



## Olie3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I too recently installed (11/2007) Dell Support Center, after which this popup continues to daily occur. I tried to solve this several ways then found you two. I followed instructions in Mike's post dated 2/10/08 11:53 PM. I thought this solved it then no. Maybe I missed a step and should try again. Did either of you find a solution or a patch from Dell? If yes, what is it?


----------



## cleowinn (Feb 11, 2008)

Olie3, what I did was uninstall the update. I haven't seen the error message since, but now my Dell Support Center isn't up-to-date. It was a quick fix since I haven't had any time to sit down and spend time doing the "correct" fix that was suggested above. I am going to try to investigate before I update the Support Center for the 2nd time, to see if maybe there was a problem/fix for the error situation.
Also, I do get another error when I shut down, something about computer not being able to save to host file(not exact error, I am at my laptop, but at work now). Will update thread later on the exact error message/notification when at my laptop.


----------



## Olie3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Cleowinn, Thanks for your reply. To permanently fix this, it seems we both need to hope for a patch from Dell. After five years, I went off warranty, wouldn't you know, right after I loaded Dell Support Center. My Inspiron 8200 (complete bells and whistles when I bought it) is working great other than this inconvenience. Otherwise, I would replace it and may still. Are you on warranty? If so, when you have a moment, can you phone Dell and inquire about a patch? I've searched Dell's site twice and not found one? If you're off warranty too, I'll call Dell and let you know what I find out. Best, Olie3


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 


now here is a seggustion 


remove the (dell support center ) all together / then do a search for it and deleat al remaining instances of it 

then return to dell & reload it 

but really since you are not under warrenty you do not need it on your system and it is just taking up space !! unless you plan on getting a exstended warrrenty again 

for since your warrenty has exspired you will be charge fee's to get assistance 

really all you need to get from dell any more since your warrenty exspired is software & driver updates to wich is free anyway !! 

now this is your decission 

this will resolve your issue 

Mike


----------



## Olie3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike & Cleowinn,
Since my last post, I've learned that Dell has not developed a patch but that, in the meantime, this problem can be solved by removing Dell Support Center from Startup. This can be done as follows:

Start > Run
Type "msconfig.exe" without quotation marks.
Click OK
Go to Startup tab
Uncheck the dsca box.
(I also unchecked the sprtcmd box.)
Click OK > Restart
After restarting, a system configuration utility window will appear.
Check box so this will not appear again when restarting.
THIS SOLVED IT FOR ME.

Dell Support Center can still be run manually, but I've not tried that yet. I notice that DSC has many features that are useful even without a warranty.
Best to you all, Olie3


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello 


thank you for letting us that you have solved yourisse to a point


----------



## cleowinn (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the helpful information. I have had the flu and when I feel up to it, will probably totally remove the Dell Support Center since I am out of warranty. You guys are GREAT! I am sure I will be back when I encounter a problem in the future!


----------



## Olie3 (Feb 17, 2008)

One last thing, I've since checked the dsca box and left the sprtcmd box unchecked. Yesterday and today, I've received no Sprtcmd.exe popups, and Dell Suport Center is working in the background. Everything seems to be running just fine. By George, I think we got it! Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello Olie3 , 

could you please write out the steps to wich you found this and how to get there ?

this would be for fucture use for the new users who visit the site for the first time !!

this thread will then be added to mine & TSF's for refference concerning this issue 

this way you would get the credit that you rightly deserved in the days to come for you have taught me and others something about the dell system 

hopefuuly you will 

thanks in advanced 

Mike


----------



## Olie3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sure ...

PROBLEM (Cleowinn's original question):

I keep getting the following popup:
Sprtcmd.exe - Entry Point Not Found: the procedure entry point DOOPENPIPESTREAM could not be located in the dynamic link library ScrRun.dll

Can anyone tell me how to stop this popup error? It keeps happening over and over...

SOLUTION (Olie3's answer pieced together from others' input and trial-and-error):

This problem arises after installing Dell Support Center (released Nov. 2007) on certain older Dell computers. Mine is an Inspiron 8200 laptop with XP SP2 operating system, purchased January 2003 and thus now out-of-warranty. When installing DSC, Dell downloads the executable file Sprtcmd.exe. I've learned from Dell Online and mike2020learnin that this file is safe (http://www.what-is-exe.com/filenames/sprtcmd-exe.html). From cleowinn and personal experience, I've learned that it is a nuisance for certain older Dell computers. As of today, Dell offers no patch. In the meantime, to solve, remove Sprtcmd from Startup. This can be done as follows:

Start > Run
Type "msconfig.exe" without quotation marks.
Click OK
Go to Startup tab
Uncheck the sprtcmd box (to prevent popup).
Do not uncheck the dsca box (so DCS will continue to operate on Startup) 
Click OK > Restart
After restarting, a System Configuration Utility window with message will appear.
Check box so this message will not appear again when next restarting.

Thanks mike2020learnin and cleowinn. We solved this together.

Best, Olie3


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello Olie3 , 

i would like to thank you for this 

it will help us in helping others in the fucture 

also remember that we will always be here if you need any other type of help 

this is greatly appreciated 

Mike & TSF


----------



## Gfur (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there and new to this forum. I get a similar message but it is when I shutdown the computer. The error says something to the extent - "cannot end sprtcmd.exe program." I tried the fix above but I am still getting the message when shutting down the computer. It also prevents the computer to be shutdown and sometimes locks it up. Any suggestions? thank you.


----------



## Olie3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gfur, Believe me, I understand your frustration. Your hardware, probably like mine was, is off-warranty. I'm guessing 5+ year's old. Your only permanent solution is to upgrade/replace your system. In the meantime, you need to turn-off sprtcmd on startup. Have you already really done this? Turning-off on startup should prevent your pop-up during shutdown because sprtcmd will never startup. Try turning-off sprtcmd again. Do exactly as indicated in my last post, beginning with "Start > Run." If that doesn't work, consider upgrading/replacing. Good luck, Olie3


----------



## Gfur (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Olie3. I tried that before posting. It seemed the problem others were having was on system start up and not during shut down. This is my son's computer and it is out of warranty. However, the computer is only 2-years old. I printed your instructions and will try it again this evening. This is a great forum and everyone provides very useful information. Thanks again.


----------

